# Looking At Buying A 27rsds Outback



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

HI there,
First of all this is my first post I have been a LOYAL JAYCO owner for 15 years, Now I'm tired of the pop up routine, I have taken the time to research a few different TT we(me and the Miss) we both like (LOVE) the 27 RSDS . My questions to you in the forum is List was $25,995.00.. Onour first visit to the dealer they dropped too $18,000.00 right off the bat no haggling or hassle. Do you feel this is a good price on a 2006 27 RSDS. I'm in Eastern Pennsylvania


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bob,

I would call that a good price. Last April, we paid only slightly less for our 2005 model when the winter (lower) prices were still available.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same here we paid about that for ours with the Reese Dual Cam installed. Sounds like a fair price to me.

Gary


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you think I can get them to go lower??? Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would shoot for add ons....weight dist. hitch, Prodigy brake controller, quickie flush, ect. I don't know how much mark up they have in a Outback. You can always try for a better price, the worst they can say is no.

Were do you live in PA?

Gary


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

We live in the Lehigh Valley area


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We came through there about 3-4 weeks ago. One of my favorite places in PA. We are looking to do a white water rafting trip this month.

Welcome to the site and good luck with your dealer.

Gary


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

For white water rafting I would recommend the Lehigh River in Jim Thorpe, But you have to call there and find out when the Dam is releasing water, It's a good trip normally but MUCH BETTER with that DAM water being released. Might be able to get you discount tickets from a friend that works on the river.. He's a GUIDE


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We would be going with a 6 year old, a 14 year old and to VERY inexperenced rafters...so I think that the easy trip would be good for us.







Thanks for the offer for the tickets, I will keep it in mind.

We got our 27RSDS in March and have been to FL, VA, and PA for tips from 2 nites to 7 nites. We spent 2 nites in the Outback with my wife, my son, my father, my mother and myself at Yogi on the River (Northumberton PA), and had more that enough room. We have enjoyed the camper very much.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a good price for the Outback. Are they tossing in any extra stuff? If they say they've added all the "upgrades" call BS on them. Outbacks come fully loaded from the factory.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob
Sounds like a decent price.
Who are you dealing with.
Welcome to outbackers.com from another Pa.er
We're from Schuylkill County.

Don action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Bob......

Are you dealing through Tom Schaeffers??? We purchased ours there about 3 weeks ago. That price is most likely because the '06 models are rolling in there. I bought ours when they had their "July 4th Sale" Paid around $17500 for ours if I remember correctly...with an '05 Smokey from up the street as a trade. They actually blew the competition out of the water with the trade value. At that pricing, negotiating any add ons wasn't very productive for me...I was shooting for a slide out awning.

Steve


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Bob said:


> HI there,
> First of all this is my first post I have been a LOYAL JAYCO owner for 15 years, Now I'm tired of the pop up routine, I have taken the time to research a few different TT we(me and the Miss) we both like (LOVE) the 27 RSDS . My questions to you in the forum is List was $25,995.00.. Onour first visit to the dealer they dropped too $18,000.00 right off the bat no haggling or hassle. Do you feel this is a good price on a 2006 27 RSDS. I'm in Eastern Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, we went and got our 06' 27rsds about three weeks ago, and just love it. We got ours for right at $22,000 and that was the hitch, prodigy brakes, and equailzer installed. I may not have gotten the best deal, but it wasnt bad either. The family enjoys it and I couldnt put a price on that


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Bob said:


> HI there,
> First of all this is my first post I have been a LOYAL JAYCO owner for 15 years, Now I'm tired of the pop up routine, I have taken the time to research a few different TT we(me and the Miss) we both like (LOVE) the 27 RSDS . My questions to you in the forum is List was $25,995.00.. Onour first visit to the dealer they dropped too $18,000.00 right off the bat no haggling or hassle. Do you feel this is a good price on a 2006 27 RSDS. I'm in Eastern Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> ...


THe price I purcahsed mine was 25K, with sway, weight dist hitch and 2nd battery.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good price and welcome to the group.









John


----------



## MeatMan (Aug 21, 2005)

Bob said:


> HI there,
> First of all this is my first post I have been a LOYAL JAYCO owner for 15 years, Now I'm tired of the pop up routine, I have taken the time to research a few different TT we(me and the Miss) we both like (LOVE) the 27 RSDS . My questions to you in the forum is List was $25,995.00.. Onour first visit to the dealer they dropped too $18,000.00 right off the bat no haggling or hassle. Do you feel this is a good price on a 2006 27 RSDS. I'm in Eastern Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeatMan (Aug 21, 2005)

Are you trading your Jayco? Our '05 27RSDS was on their June sale for $20,900 in S. Dakota. I would say $18.000 is an excellent price. Maybe they're running scared with $3 gas. Buy it, you'll LOVE it. We love ours. MeatMan


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Good price and welcome to the group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, after a Looking and thinking about purchasing TT for a bit over TWO months . (Looked at too Many different Brands). I have Finally decided on the OUTBACK 28 RSDS. I went last tonight and signed the paperwork, (The salesman said he thought he lost me). I have a delivery set up for this Saturday Morning. The Dealer tells me he will give me a full DEMO. I hope he's planning on giving me a few hours of his time. I told him I want the demo and full understanding of the unit BEFORE I give them there CASH. Wish me luck and I"m sure I'll have ton's of questions about this unit.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bob,

Congrads on the new Outback. Make sure that you take all the time you need for the demo. Also if you have a camcorder, think about taking it along and taping the techical parts of the demo, (the awning, dumping tanks, heater, ect.)

Good luck on Saturday

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am biased but Good choice Bob. You can see all the mods I have done to mine in my gallery. Any questions.....ask away......We all need a reason to add to our post count









Good Luck

John


----------

